# Medina Gun Show



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anybody going?

We are going to drive down and kill some time this afternoon. Not looking to buy or trade anything at this point, but you never know.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Let me know what the going price is for 22Lr ammo. I have some I may want to sell.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Planning on going tomorrow just for the hell of it. If anyone goes would like to know how thier dealing with the crowd. Don't really want to stand outside for 3 hours.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

loweman165 said:


> Planning on going tomorrow just for the hell of it. If anyone goes would like to know how thier dealing with the crowd. Don't really want to stand outside for 3 hours.


yes, would be interesting to see how they will do this. i am somewhat surprised that the MAN has not shut it down for covid.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

About a 10 minute line to get in at 12:30. Don’t seem to be limiting attendance, just pace for paying at window. Heard the line wrapped around the building when they opened at 9:00. No line when we left around 2:00. Very crowded inside.

22LR CCI mini mag selling for 16 to 18 cents a round. I bought a 300 round box of copper plated hp 36 grain for $50. Saw some cheap stuff for 13 cents, most expensive was 20 cents.

Box of 50 in 9mm 115g FMJ is $35-38 bucks. Passed.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

CoonDawg92 said:


> About a 10 minute line to get in at 12:30. Don’t seem to be limiting attendance, just pace for paying at window. Heard the line wrapped around the building when they opened at 9:00. No line when we left around 2:00. Very crowded inside.
> 
> 22LR CCI mini mag selling for 16 to 18 cents a round. I bought a 300 round box of copper plated hp 36 grain for $50. Saw some cheap stuff for 13 cents, most expensive was 20 cents.
> 
> Box of 50 in 9mm 115g FMJ is $35-38 bucks. Passed.


Thanks for the report.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CoonDawg92 said:


> About a 10 minute line to get in at 12:30. Don’t seem to be limiting attendance, just pace for paying at window. Heard the line wrapped around the building when they opened at 9:00. No line when we left around 2:00. Very crowded inside.
> 
> 22LR CCI mini mag selling for 16 to 18 cents a round. I bought a 300 round box of copper plated hp 36 grain for $50. Saw some cheap stuff for 13 cents, most expensive was 20 cents.
> 
> Box of 50 in 9mm 115g FMJ is $35-38 bucks. Passed.


Thanks!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Been 20+ years since I've been to the Medina show. Always a good show back in the day. Wish I could make it. More reports please. Any deals made?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

CoonDawg92 said:


> About a 10 minute line to get in at 12:30. Don’t seem to be limiting attendance, just pace for paying at window. Heard the line wrapped around the building when they opened at 9:00. No line when we left around 2:00. Very crowded inside.
> 
> 22LR CCI mini mag selling for 16 to 18 cents a round. I bought a 300 round box of copper plated hp 36 grain for $50. Saw some cheap stuff for 13 cents, most expensive was 20 cents.
> 
> Box of 50 in 9mm 115g FMJ is $35-38 bucks. Passed.


Did you happen to see what 5.56/223 was going for?


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry, did not pay much attention as I don’t use that caliber.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s typically a good show. Thanks for the updates. Haven’t been there since last winter when this virus hit and they closed it up. Hope to get there over the next couple of months.


----------

